# Good Snook Spots in Tampa?



## bulldogqb (Jun 4, 2014)

Going out tomorrow on my Uncle's 22' Scout. If any of y'all from the area would be generous enough to throw me a hint of where a good snook spot is, I would appreciate it.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Where are you launching from?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Out in the bay along the mangroves.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

lighted docks


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Docks without lights


----------



## Vitamanseasalt (Jun 5, 2014)

3 rooker sandbar, south end sandspit incomming tide, anchor on the west side and throw baits over the sandspit to the east side and hang on


----------

